# Dodo red mist...



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Why have i read dodo red mist strips wax?

Surely if its true then its only if you apply it straight after applying a wax.


I'm using onyx wax and between my monthly top up i'm going to be using red mist after washes as a quick detailer... sounds good to me but what do you think?

I'll also be using last touch as my drying aid if this makes a difference.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I used DoDo Red Mist for the first time yesterday (quick wash, last touch as a drying aid then Red Mist) and to say its amazing is an understatement. It will definatly be my wax top-up from now on. :thumb:

Aparently due to the solvents in the Red Mist if you apply it within 24hours of waxing it could remove all the wax layers. A carnuba Quick Detailer is better for straight after waxing. Such as Zym0l Field Glaze or Last Touch (which is what I use)

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Red Mist will not strip wax, although you need to be sure that the wax has fully cured before you then go and apply Red Mist, this can take up to an hour depending on the air temperature etc. If the wax has fully cured, then Red Mist will not strip the wa.

You can used Red Mist after each wash to keep topping up your protection, although do not use this as a drying aid, you can use your Last Touch for that, be sure that the car is dry before using Red Mist.

HTH,

Gaz


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

It has a touch of carnuba in though, right?

Applying it as my top up between waxes is fine then? maximum a week after an application of onyx

...

Cheers Gaz!


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont think it does no, Its a sealant from the info I have read. 

Gaz W may be able to advise better


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not sure if it contains carnuba, but its like z8, as a final spray and wipe after washing your car, just to add a bit of bling to the paintwork


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Weather dependent I am hoping to get a coat of it on my car in the morning - only tried it on the spoiler so far in the garage, not as easy to use as the Z8 from first impressions though


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rich said:


> Weather dependent I am hoping to get a coat of it on my car in the morning - only tried it on the spoiler so far in the garage, not as easy to use as the Z8 from first impressions though


really? I found it just melted into the paintwork and was really easy to use. I havent used Z8 mind.

Maybe give it another try?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> Weather dependent I am hoping to get a coat of it on my car in the morning - only tried it on the spoiler so far in the garage, not as easy to use as the Z8 from first impressions though


i'm thinking of getting some myself when i run out of z8 (very soon probably:argie, problem with z8 is that it does'nt mist out of the bottle, more like a long 'dribble' if that sounds right. is this how red mist come out of the spray head too?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I have my Z8 in a Swissvax mixing bottle with one of there heads so application of the Z8 is no longer a problem. 

The Red Mist actually required some effort to remove if you left it to long, where as the Z8 wipes off as easy as a QD. Will give the RM a proper run out tomorrow if I can on the whole car not just on a test panel.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I think Red Mist is easier to remove than Z8. I too have Z8 in the Swissvax mixer bottle as the original sprayer is dire!!!!! The red mist sprayer is so good compared to it!!

Maybe it's the cloths or because it's on top of wax but I've used it twice now and found it really really easy to use!


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Red mist is really easy to work with, i had nothing on my car after a wash so put a layer of RM on.

The paint looked great, it rained, it beaded... next day the paint looked how it did the day before... it rained again and beaded some more.



Not really sure if its a problem but how is last touch on top of red mist? e.g I'll keep a little bottle of last touch in my car for fingerprints etc.

So its, Onyx topped up with Red mist after washes and then last touch between washes on parts of the car?


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

What are you using last touch between washes for? For fingerprints bird droppings etc? If so then that's OK. But because LT is a bit like Time To Dry, the compounds will make the beading less great on the Red Mist.

DoDo recomend that, if using Time to Dry (Similar way as Last Touch is used) as a drying aid, then top up with Red Mist after :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Rich said:


> I have my Z8 in a Swissvax mixing bottle with one of there heads so application of the Z8 is no longer a problem.
> 
> *The Red Mist actually required some effort to remove if you left it to long*, where as the Z8 wipes off as easy as a QD. Will give the RM a proper run out tomorrow if I can on the whole car not just on a test panel.


That's the trick I found. You can't leave it long before buffing. I found I couldn't even do the whole bonnet in one go. But split it up into four or six parts and buff imediately and it works great:thumb: And the results are impressive too.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Found I myself working in very small areas and removing it as quick as I could. Must have looked ridiculous to anyone watching me apply it earlie this morning. I was having to break down a rear quarter of a little Peugeot into about 6 to do it ! Very intense user experience lol

Very slick finish but no more so than FK425 and unfortunately without the anti static properties of the later. Looks wise it was a very dull day but I noticed no marked improvement.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It seems like something I have heard more then once is it has to be worked quick.

I have talked to Dom regarding this products because of the fact I cannot import Regular Red Mist into the US due to the solvent. He has introduced Red Mist Tropical Edition which has a solvent that is more workable (doesn't dry as fast). 

Dom, would the Tropical solvent resolve their problems?


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Mixman said:


> What are you using last touch between washes for? For fingerprints bird droppings etc? If so then that's OK. But because LT is a bit like Time To Dry, the compounds will make the beading less great on the Red Mist.
> 
> DoDo recomend that, if using Time to Dry (Similar way as Last Touch is used) as a drying aid, then top up with Red Mist after :thumb:


I only ask as its purely for when im out and about.

I'll be keeping a bit of LT in a dodo bottle in my car for when my OCD kicks in. (Finger prints and such)


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I must admit I keep a sprayer of Chemical Guys Pro Detailer with Carnauba for wipedowns of this sort :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

baseballlover1 said:


> It seems like something I have heard more then once is it has to be worked quick.
> 
> I have talked to Dom regarding this products because of the fact I cannot import Regular Red Mist into the US due to the solvent. He has introduced Red Mist Tropical Edition which has a solvent that is more workable (doesn't dry as fast).
> 
> Dom, would the Tropical solvent resolve their problems?


TBF, I don't really see it as a problem. You just have to work the product as designed to get the best out of it. Just as some waxes you leave to cure for a long time, and some you leave for a short time. Doesn't make them a 'problem' wax, unless you use it wrong, and then the problem isn't with the wax, but with the user


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

baseballlover1 said:


> It seems like something I have heard more then once is it has to be worked quick.
> 
> I have talked to Dom regarding this products because of the fact I cannot import Regular Red Mist into the US due to the solvent. He has introduced Red Mist Tropical Edition which has a solvent that is more workable (doesn't dry as fast).
> 
> Dom, would the Tropical solvent resolve their problems?


i did the testing on the tropical edition (and still have some) it is designed to evaporate a lot slower speciall in hotter climates. it stay wetter a lot longer than standard red mist. We tested it on doms carbon fibre scuby bonnet and you actually watch red mist evaporate in seconds where as the tropical edition stay wetter and spread further, but then need more buffing.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

I was thinking of buying some Red Mist to replace my Z8 when it has run out but if it can't be used as a drying aid then I will be sticking to good old Z8 thank you very much. Red Mist starts to look very expensive if you have to use a seperate QD as your drying aid aswel.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Evil Twin said:


> I was thinking of buying some Red Mist to replace my Z8 when it has run out but if it can't be used as a drying aid then I will be sticking to good old Z8 thank you very much. Red Mist starts to look very expensive if you have to use a seperate QD as your drying aid aswel.


since when was z8 a drying aid ? never heard that one before althgouth i have heard of z8 been diluted which i guess is what is happening if you use it as a drying aid. This would be very similar to duragloss aquawax, which is designed to be diluted with the rinse water. From everything i read though most people seem to use z8 as a final wipe down product which is exactly the same as red mist.

i actually find that on a car that has already been detailed and protected there doesnt tend to be a need for a drying aid as such as most of the water runs off the car on its own. In the case of a car that hasnt been detailed then i dont see it as a problem as i would normally be going on to clay the car after washing so some resdiual rinse water is fine.

just my thoughts


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I always used the Z6 as a wipedown when drying perhaps but never Z8!!!

From the instructions for Z8

_
Working with a cool and dry surface, lightly spray an extremely thin mist of Zaino Z-8 Grand Finale Spray Seal on an area of your paint that is approximately 3' x 3'. Buff immediately with the dry side of your towel, turning frequently_


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Mixman said:


> I always used the Z6 as a wipedown when drying perhaps but never Z8!!!
> 
> From the instructions for Z8
> 
> ...


sounds like useing time to dry instead of z6 and z8 the same as red mist


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, I've swapped at the moment, I used to use Last Touch then Z6 and Z8 but I'm using at the moment, as you say, Time To Dry and Red Mist as I find them very very good


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

As a drying aid, whilst I was sceptical, Time To Dry is superb on a waxed car.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> As a drying aid, whilst I was sceptical, Time To Dry is superb on a waxed car.


Agreed, much better than LT, it's amazing :thumb:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> i did the testing on the tropical edition (and still have some) it is designed to evaporate a lot slower speciall in hotter climates. it stay wetter a lot longer than standard red mist. We tested it on doms carbon fibre scuby bonnet and you actually watch red mist evaporate in seconds where as the tropical edition stay wetter and spread further, but then need more buffing.


interesting! How did you like it compared to something like z8?

Dan


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

baseballlover1 said:


> interesting! How did you like it compared to something like z8?
> 
> Dan


never used z8 so cant say, at the time i was testing what is tropical edition vs stndard and seeing how they compare and perform.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> never used z8 so cant say, at the time i was testing what is tropical edition vs stndard and seeing how they compare and perform.


so how did they compare and perform :lol:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

tropical edition have i missed a dodo product


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

baseballlover1 said:


> so how did they compare and perform :lol:





dazzlers82 said:


> tropical edition have i missed a dodo product


Dotnetdave posted:

i did the testing on the tropical edition (and still have some) it is designed to evaporate a lot slower speciall in hotter climates. it stay wetter a lot longer than standard red mist. We tested it on doms carbon fibre scuby bonnet and you actually watch red mist evaporate in seconds where as the tropical edition stay wetter and spread further, but then need more buffing.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> tropical edition have i missed a dodo product


no tropical edition i believe is designed for hot climates where red mist will evaporate too quickly


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> no tropical edition i believe is designed for hot climates where red mist will evaporate too quickly


thank god for that thought i had missed one :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Gave the RM a try today for the first time after seeing Dom demo it at the Slough meet where it was very impressive. However I have a few issues with it, maybe specific to my car.
1) When it gets a drop of water in it it hazes to bugg3ry.
2) The spray nozzle is terrible. It is such a fine mist that even breathing heavily blows it away.
3) The results on the small red test panel at Slough where outstanding but on VAG black it doesn't seem to give the same level of improvement in finsh.

I shall not give up with it but shall try again when conditions are different to see if this has an impact. At the moment it seems to lack the crisp wetness that I get with Z8.

Dom are there going to be any alterations made to it, please have a look at the bottle sprayer an adjustable spray would be a big improvement.


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

I love this product... it made the paint slicker... VAG solid red.
Its over Vics Concours that been applied 2 months.
Hate the very fine mist off the spray bottle.... gets blown away by slight breeze!

I like the fact I didntuse much either...so well done Dodo, but look again at the bottle maybe?


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Daffy said:


> 1) When it gets a drop of water in it it hazes to bugg3ry.
> 2) The spray nozzle is terrible. It is such a fine mist that even breathing heavily blows it away.
> 3) The results on the small red test panel at Slough where outstanding but on VAG black it doesn't seem to give the same level of improvement in finsh.


1) I cant say i have had that problem, found when applying and there is drips of water like from wingmirrors etc its not been a problem.

2) I think some are hit and miss, i used one at slough with born slippy and it was excellant. Yet the one on my red mist doesnt seem to have much projection to it. Maybe the reason the born slippy one was better is due to the more watery nature of born slippy. I have found at least when using it outside i hold the nozzle pretty close to the panel and give 3 sprays across the panel and then work it in was the best approach.

3) I used it on landrover black and mazda dark blue and found the more i worked and buffed it the better it looks and could definately see on the mx5 the panels i had applied vs the ones i hadnt.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

I own both Z8 and Red Mist, and I always reach for Red Mist 10 times out of 10!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I had no issues with the spray head here yesterday, easy enough to get on the paint but I was holding it very close, the lack of appearance increase rings true to what i saw yesterday on dark blue, aside from the slickness it added nothing lookswise compared to what Z8 does.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, interesting reading as ever... Red Mist Tropical is a new variant made with a slower drying solvent for those that prefer a more workable product that doesn't flash off... it's also the only one we'll supply to the US and places with hottr/tropical climates. It may suit some people better as closer to good ol' Z8. But we launched with the flash drying product as some preferred it and we like to be different 

As for the bottle, the spray heads are very compact and they can't do adjustable nozzles sadly. The adjustable ones are those that work with the 'garden centre' or 'kitchen cleaner' style larger bottles, and they don't do these down in 250ml sizes. I think 479ml/500ml is more normal. The fine mist works well 9x out of 10... but in strong wind it's a pain, so either spray on very close to the bodywork or spray onto another MF/applicator first and apply as a liquid.

It contains no carnauba whatsoever - carnauba would probably decrease its performance  It is pure polymer synthetic chemistry in a pure solvent. Don't use it as a drying aid/clay lube or whatever... it's a hardcore protectant QD. It will add durability and beading and feel very slick, especially if layered... I find it adds quite a lot of wetness/gloss but then it does depend on what it's been applied to. Over freshly machined paint and you'd struggle to see any difference.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I tend to use all my QD sprays these days by spraying them onto a microfibre mitt and then 'patting' them onto the area I'm working on. This leaves the area covered with very small droplets of product, in a similar way to how it would be with spraying, but avoids the overspray problem mentioned so far with RM and also, after a few panels, the mitt is sufficiently 'wet' with product that you don't need to keep respaying it, so you use less.


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

I used RM as a drying aid, i thought i'd read it as that. What didn't blow away was then patted with a MF towel after washing. I then waxed afterwards with Purple Haze. I didn't notice any streaking/water spots and thought it was good, but obviously i've done that wrong.

What will that of done?


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys, interesting reading as ever... Red Mist Tropical is a new variant made with a slower drying solvent for those that prefer a more workable product that doesn't flash off... it's also the only one we'll supply to the US and places with hottr/tropical climates. It may suit some people better as closer to good ol' Z8. But we launched with the flash drying product as some preferred it and we like to be different
> 
> As for the bottle, the spray heads are very compact and they can't do adjustable nozzles sadly. The adjustable ones are those that work with the 'garden centre' or 'kitchen cleaner' style larger bottles, and they don't do these down in 250ml sizes. I think 479ml/500ml is more normal. The fine mist works well 9x out of 10... but in strong wind it's a pain, so either spray on very close to the bodywork or spray onto another MF/applicator first and apply as a liquid.
> 
> It contains no carnauba whatsoever - carnauba would probably decrease its performance  It is pure polymer synthetic chemistry in a pure solvent. Don't use it as a drying aid/clay lube or whatever... it's a hardcore protectant QD. It will add durability and beading and feel very slick, especially if layered... I find it adds quite a lot of wetness/gloss but then it does depend on what it's been applied to. Over freshly machined paint and you'd struggle to see any difference.


Cheers Dom. As my car has been machined recently that may be why I did not get the results I was expecting. I shall perservre though.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

ShineySTi said:


> I used RM as a drying aid, i thought i'd read it as that. What didn't blow away was then patted with a MF towel after washing. I then waxed afterwards with Purple Haze. I didn't notice any streaking/water spots and thought it was good, but obviously i've done that wrong.
> 
> What will that of done?


No, Time to Dry is the drying aid. Red Mist is the protection detailer. They do completely different things, but RM will act like a normal quick detailer to a point, so no harm done... just using chalk where you'd use cheese... sometimes it'll work. But try Time to Dry... this is what it's meant for. Red Mist is a final buff protectant, not something mixed up in the drying process.


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

OK, so time to dry for drying aid. And when i've cleaned the car, but will not be waxing it, then just use the Red mist.

So it's like a lazy wax?


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

ShineySTi said:


> OK, so time to dry for drying aid. And when i've cleaned the car, but will not be waxing it, then just use the Red mist.
> 
> So it's like a lazy wax?


You got it :thumb:


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheers, guys. I'm learning. Slowly but surely. :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got a bottle of this already but haven't tried it yet, when the Megane comes out of hibernation I shall give it a go as it has two layers of Orange Crush on it at the moment!!


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Will it go over the Dodo Doublewax ok ? :wave:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

No reason why it shouldn't - it's just another wax as far as the RM is concerned.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

k6gixer said:


> Will it go over the Dodo Doublewax ok ? :wave:


Yes no problem :thumb:


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Yes no problem :thumb:


Thanks Alex :wave:


----------

